# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Установка Physx

## leon4920

Здравствуйте при попытке установки Physx 9.09.0814 (игра требует, ранее установленных версий нет) возникает следующая проблемма:
запускаю установочный файл, ошибок не выдает, но программа не устанавливается, а лишь показывается следующее окно



после нажатия "ок" окно просто закрывается, пожалуйста кто знает в чем проблема и ее решение помогите чайнику

----------


## kalinov

> Здравствуйте при попытке установки Physx 9.09.0814 (игра требует, ранее установленных версий нет) возникает следующая проблемма:
> запускаю установочный файл, ошибок не выдает, но программа не устанавливается, а лишь показывается следующее окно
> 
> 
> 
> после нажатия "ок" окно просто закрывается, пожалуйста кто знает в чем проблема и ее решение помогите чайнику


А все эти опции можно выбрать? Если да, то где?

----------


## Mapuyc

> Здравствуйте при попытке установки Physx 9.09.0814 (игра требует, ранее установленных версий нет) возникает следующая проблемма:
> запускаю установочный файл, ошибок не выдает, но программа не устанавливается, а лишь показывается следующее окно
> 
> 
> 
> после нажатия "ок" окно просто закрывается, пожалуйста кто знает в чем проблема и ее решение помогите чайнику




что вообще это такое(?

----------

